# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  LokiBot: تروجانی که اگر نتواند از کاربران سرقت کند، از آن‌ها اخاذی می‌کند!

## zeynab89

هیدرا اسطوره های یونان باستان را به خاطر دارید؟ هیدرا یا هایدرا در زبان یونانی به معنای مارآبی است که در اساطیر یونان هیولای وحشتناک دارای بدنی شبیه به مار و سرهای فراوان بود. اما این بار به جای هیدرا یک تروجان شبیه به هیدرا در میان بدافزارهای اندروید ظاهر شده است.

tele.jpg*LokiBot** به عنوان یک تروجان بانکی*
تروجان های معمولی بانکی چگونه رفتار می‌کنند؟ آن‌ها اغلب یک صفحه ی جعلی شبیه‌سازی شده که همانند رابط تلفن بانک همراه است را به کاربر ارائه می دهند. قربانی کاملا ناآگاهانه وارد حساب کاربری خود می شود و بدافزار به حساب اصلی قربانی نفوذ می کند و اجازه ی دسترسی به مجرمان داده می شود.
اما رفتاری که در بالا به آن اشاره شد مربوط به تروجان های بانکی معمولی است.  LokiBot چگونه رفتار می کند؟ این تروجان نیز همانند دیگر خانواده های خود رفتار میکند اما با این تفاوت که تروجان بانکی LokiBot نه تنها صفحه‌ی کاربردی بانکی بلکه واتس اَپ، اسکایپ و رابط مشتری Outlook را نیز شبیه سازی می کند و اعلان های مربوط به این برنامه ها را نمایش می دهد.
این بدان معنا است که یک فرد می تواند یک آگهی جعلی که گویی از بانک برای او ارسال شده را دریافت کند و همه چیز کاملا طبیعی به نظر برسد. در این حالت قربانی برای تایید وارد حساب کاربری خود می شود. LokiBot نیز هم همانند تروجان‌های دیگر نوتیفیکیشنی را بر روی صفحه ی کاربر نمایان می سازد که در این هنگام تلفن هوشمند قربانی به لرزش در می آید.
ترفندهای LokiBot هنوز تمام نشده است، این تروجان قادر است یک مرورگر را باز کند، به پیج های خاصی تغییر مکان دهد و حتی برای ارسال اسپم از یک دستگاه آلوده استفاده کند که این روش ها نحوه ی توزیع LokiBot هستند. تروجان پس از جمع آوری پول از حساب های قربانیان، مسیج های آلوده ای را به تمام لیست مخاطبین دستگاه آلوده برای آلوده کردن دستگاه های هوشمند و تبلت های افراد دیگر ارسال می کند. در برخی موارد در صورت لزوم LokiBot پیام های دریافتی را نیز پاسخ می‌دهد.
اگر قربانی برای حذف LokiBot تلاش کند، بدافزار رویی دیگر از خود نشان می دهد: برای سرقت پول از حساب بانکی، به اجازه ی مدیر نیاز است. اگر شما سعی کنید مجوز آن را رد کنید، تروجان بانکی به باج افزار تبدیل می شود.
*LokiBot** به عنوان باج افزار! چگونه گوشی هوشمند آلوده شده ی خود را از قفل خارج کنیم؟*
در این مورد LokiBot صفحه را قفل و پیامی نشان می دهد که قربانی را متهم به تماشای پورنوگرافی کودکان می کند و از آن درخواست خسارت می نماید. تروجان همچنین داده های روی دستگاه را رمزنگاری می کند.
با بررسی کد LokiBot محققان دریافتند که این تروجان از یک رمزنگاری بسیار ضعیف استفاده میکند و به درستی عمل نمی کند. در این حمله نسخه های رمزنگاری نشده از تمام فایل های موجود بر روی دستگاه تحت نام های مختلف ذخیره می شود و بنابراین بازگرداندن فایل ها نسبتا ساده است.
با این حال صفحه ی نمایش قربانی قفل می شود و سازندگان بدافزار برای بازکردن دستگاه آلوده مبلغی را حدود 100$ در واحد بیت کوین درخواست می کند. شما مجبور به پرداخت باج نخواهید بود: پس از ریبوت کردن دستگاه در حالت safe mode، شما می توانید strip the malware of administrator rights (حقوق مدیر را برای بدافزار) بردارید و آن را حذف کنید. برای انجام این کار، ابتدا مشخص کنید که دستگاه شما کدام نسخه از اندروید را شامل می شود:

   به تنظیمات وارد شوید؛   تب General را انتخاب کنید؛  سپس بر روی About the device کلیک کنید؛ خط Android version را بیابید. اعداد زیر آن نشان دهنده ی نسخه ی سیستم عامل شما است. برای فعال کردن safe mode در دستگاه اندرویدی بایستی سیستم عامل خود را از 4.4 به 7.1 ارتقاء دهید. مراحل زیر را پس از ارتقاء سیستم عامل دنبال کنید:  دکمه ی power را تا زمانی که گزینه ی Power off یا Disconnect power source ظاهر نشده است، نگه دارید.  Power off یا Disconnect power source را انتخاب کنید؛   سپس در منویی که ظاهر می شود safe mode را انتخاب و بر روی OK کلیک کنید؛  منظتر بمانید تا تلفن ریبوت شود؛
متاسفانه همه ی کاربران در مورد راه های حذف این بدافزار ترسناک چیزی نمی دانند و این عدم آگاهی می تواند باعث گسترش بیشتر بدافزار شود. قربانیان بدافزارLokiBot تا به حال مبلغی حدود 1.5 میلیون دلار را برای بازکردن دستگاه های خود پرداخت کرده اند.
بدافزار LokiBot در بازار سیاه فقط با مبلغ 2000 دلار قابل دسترس است و از این رو است که احتمال سرمایه گذاری روی این بدافزار از جانب مجرمان وجود دارد.
*چگونه می توان دستگاه خود را مقابل* *LokiBot** محافظت کرد؟*

 هرگز بر روی لینک های مشکوک کلیک نکنید. LokiBot از این طریق نیز گسترش می یابد؛ اپلیکیشن های خود را فقط از گوگل پلی دانلود کنید، با این حال فراموش نکنید که احتمال خطر و دام گذاشتن مجرمان در فروشگاه های رسمی نیز وجود دارد؛یک راهکار قوی و قابل اعتماد را بر روی دستگاه های هوشمند و تبلت های خود نصب کنید. اینترنت سکیوریتی کسپرسکی برای اندروید، گونه های مختلف LokiBotرا شناسایی می کند. با نسخه ی پرداخت شده ی این راهکار، نیازی به اسکن دستگاه پس از نصب هر اپیلیکشن جدید نیست.

----------

